# Should I replace or patch this dry wall?



## clearnew (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello All!

I've got a problem with a few walls in my house after some wayne scotting removal. Take a look at the attachment on this post. That is one of areas that I need to fix.

The choices I have I guess would be the following:

1) mud, sand and fix
2) cut out and replace
3) just slap some new drywall overtop

The 3rd option is out as I don't want to do a lazy fix. If I do, I want to make sure I do it right and just slapping drywall on top seems lazy to me.

The first option I'm worried about because I have zero experience with dry wall and think that would be a ton of work for a person that is inexperienced.

That leaves me with the second option of cutting off the old and replacing with new. There are a few corners (not shown in the photo) that worry me as they are "odd-angles" but again, I think it will still be easier for me to simply replace.

What do you think? Any information will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

Lawrence


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I happen to enjoy skim coating. So I would just patch something like that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

And I'm very efficient with drywall installation--so I'd replace.:laughing:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 20, 2009)

Since you will have to mud anyways whether you replace or repair, I would just repair.


----------



## clearnew (Mar 6, 2011)

Ha! So we've got 2 repair and one replace. I think I may try repair first and see what happens. If I completely blow it, I'll replace.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Prime that raw paper well before attempting to skim coat. If you don't the paper will lift when the mud soaks it.

I suggest green bucket(multi purpose) for the first coat or two---it contains glue and will grab the painted drywall very well---milti purpose is rather hard to sand--consider using blue lid for the top coat--(Light weight) it is much easier to sand.---Mike---


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Remove any excess ripped drywall, prime and skim coat as suggested…


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If you end up replacing, which is actually easier for most novices than patching, you might consider using "butt boards" when hanging the drywall. They eliminate, completely, the problems associated with the 'humps' usually found where the ends of two boards meet.


----------

